# Bret Michaels



## LisaLQ (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/04/27/entertainment/main6436996.shtml

I had no idea he was a diabetic.  Being a big 80s/90s rock/metal fan, I'm wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 28, 2010)

I too wish him a speedy recovery.  Bret Michaels has had type 1 diabetes since he was 6 years old, but this didn't prevent him from leading a full and active life which led him to being one of America's top rock stars of the 80's/90's.  I was a big fan of Poison, and 'Every rose has it's thorn' is classic rock number, as is 'Something to believe in'.  With respect, Michaels has had numerous problems with his diabetes recently, mainly due to unstable control in his younger days, which he openly admits too.  I am sure there are some videos on YouTube where he talks about his career and living with diabetes, worth a look at!  Toby


----------

